# With or against the grain



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

For all the groomers out there, pro and home alike, how do you typically clip the body when doing a closer shave (with a #5F type length, 1/4" or so)... with or against the grain?

I would think logically that if you shaved both with and against, you would get a very even clip all over, but that may not be the case in practice. 

When I groom Finley, it's with a #10 for her face and what I've done previously is put a 1/4" comb over a #30 clip her evenly all over (torso, head, tail and legs). I finally just ordered a #5F for clipping her body so I could do the first go with the comb/#30 clip combo and then finish her up with the #5F.

Any insight into my initial question would be great and any tips on my process would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you shave against the grain you're going about 3 blade sizes shorter. For example, if you use a 7 reverse, you're getting basically a 10 with. If you go 4 reverse, you can get a length about the same as a 7 with. The only time on a poodle I'll go reverse, is reverse 10 on the faces. I would only go with on the body, make sure it's bathed and fluffed well.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I go with the grain. If you go against the grain, you need to go up 2 blade lengths to get the same length, so a 7 with is the same as a 4 against the grain.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

That's good to know. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Generally, you go with the grain, although on some coats going with the grain looks choppy so we use a couple blades up in reverse. Poodle coats don't have as much of a "grain" as other coat types I've observed, it grows more upwards than toward the tail, so if you reversed a blade, it might not be as short as if you reversed a lad on say a yorkie or shih tzu. If you bathe and dry the coat properly though, there shouldn't be any need for you to use a blade in reverse.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As others have stated you can go reverse just longer SOC or blade. The #5 F though is much shorter than the 1/4 SOC even in reverse. I use the Wahl SOC so not sure but a #2 (blue I think) in reverse is about a #4 or #5. You can though go with the grain first, fluff & then go reverse to neaten & of course then scissor the finish.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey! Any recent pics of Finley?? I bet she is getting big!


----------

